# New Folders Rumor on eve of DX release ! From "the other side"



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Ok late last night I was on amazon forum looking around, as I do from time to time.

I read one post and the OP said he knew someone in amazon relatively high up in the kindle department that said the K2 is getting a Folders upgrade on the eve of the DX release. They will be called "groupings" not folders but the idea is the same.

Now I'm sure I am contributing to spreading rumors if this turns out false but I thought I'd share anyways because wishful thinking and all that!

I will try to find the link to the original post and edit it here.

ETA: here is the original post-- this guy got shot down pretty quick on his rumor but I'm still hoping maybe this one turns out true!!

http://www.amazon.com/tag/kindle/forum/ref=cm_cd_ef_tft_tp?%5Fencoding=UTF8&cdForum=Fx1D7SY3BVSESG&cdThread=TxZ8V3AVXXYAHP&displayType=tagsDetail


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Okay--I just fell over in shock and delight


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Would suck if K1 users are left out in the cold when there's no reason we should be.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

CS said:


> Would suck if K1 users are left out in the cold when there's no reason we should be.


I agree completely it would be unfair to any K1 users. But I could see amazon only giving the "groupings" updates to K2 users in hopes that would be enough incentive to get K1 users to upgrade to a K2 or a DX.

Still unfair but if they did only give it to k2 users I think that would be there angle.


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

Unfortunately the original poster is known over there as a frequent rumor spreader, and not someone who has reliability cred to his name. So...


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

After reading the thread I realized why I don't go there anymore.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Greg Banks said:


> Unfortunately the original poster is known over there as a frequent rumor spreader, and not someone who has reliability cred to his name. So...


^ this


----------



## L.Canton (Jan 21, 2009)

It's a shame if it's just a baseless rumor, as adding folders would be a really great addition. I hope we do see them in some form eventually.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Greg Banks said:


> Unfortunately the original poster is known over there as a frequent rumor spreader, and not someone who has reliability cred to his name. So...


The same poster also tried last night to convince someone that using a skin would violate Amazon's warranty.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Man, those people are mean over there!

I know none of you will flame me for asking this because you are all so nice, but I've never understood the need for folders. Could someone explain to me how we would use them?

I never keep _*all*_ my books on the Kindle and with the K2 having the archive feature, all my Amazon books are a click away if I want to move them over to the Kindle memory. Books from other sources are stored on my computer and I transfer them over via USB a few at a time when I need them. I never have more than 3 pages in my Home pages.

I also have my Amazon books backed up on my computer by author's last name. I rename all the .azw files according to this model: Last name, First name_Title.azw. Everything is perfectly organized and at my fingertips.

I'm not saying Amazon shouldn't provide folders. I just need an explanation of how they would benefit us. Do those of you who want folders keep all the ebooks you own on the Kindle at all times?

Just askin'...


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

DD said:


> I know none of you will flame me for asking this because you are all so nice, but I've never understood the need for folders. Could someone explain to me how we would use them?


If you have a lot of books, it would be nice to sort them into different categories.... Read/Unread... Samples... Sci-Fi... Historical Fiction... etc.

However, I don't like to keep a lot of books on my Kindle, so I am not missing them either.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I keep a LOT of books on my Kindle 1, love having a library with me, and I don't miss folders much either.


I generally have them sorted by "most recent", but if I'm looking for a book, I'll sort by title or author.

Betsy


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

DD said:


> I'm not saying Amazon shouldn't provide folders. I just need an explanation of how they would benefit us. Do those of you who want folders keep all the ebooks you own on the Kindle at all times?
> 
> Just askin'...


In your case, they probably wouldn't be of benefit at all. 

For me, yes, I keep ALL my books on the Kindle at all times. Why? First off--why give me nearly 2 gigs of storage & then expect me not to use it? Secondly, I'm a voracious re-reader. When I'm looking for something to read, I'll usually look at the current inventory first. When that inventory is on Amazon's servers, I'm subject to the whims of whether or not the wireless service is working where I am. If I'm at home, it's a non issue, but when I was at my in laws last month, we had NO service in the house, and there was a literal blizzard outside. I've also been in public places where the connection was sketchy at best. I don't want to have to carry a laptop with me to add books to the K2 from my own backup files. And the biggest reason of all is that this is WHY I bought a Kindle in the first place--to have my library at my fingertips & with me at all times in a lightweight, portable package.

For me, folders are a no brainer, because even at 100+ books, it's already a pain to find what I'm looking for. It will only get worse from here.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

I can definitely see why those who keep a majority of their books on their Kindle would want folders.
For me personally I delete them from my Kindle when I am done reading them.I do however always have about 8 books or so on them so that if I found myself somewhere out of Whispernet range for any period of time I would still have plenty of reading material.


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

A bit further down the original poster says that the 'groupings' would also be for the K1 as well. All this of course is taken with a grain of salt. One question for me and others  who haven't owned their Kindles for that long: has Amazon ever released a new feature this big within a firmware update? Or generally do the features for the respective Kindles remain unchanged through their product cycles?


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

I noticed how alot of people said this guy is usually spreading false rumors. 

But maybe this is the time he could be telling the truth-- Maybe?? *crosses fingers* lol

I figured it was probably just wishful thinking but ya never know


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I keep a lot of books on my Kindle just in case I change my mind about what I want to read.  Currently I have 20+ pages.  I think my wants for a tagging system are to supplement the still-buggy metadata.  Author names are still not consistent so sorting that way is sometimes frustrating for me.  And my memory is getting worse - I find it next to impossible to remember the order of a series of books if it's not included in the title.  If I could easily tag the books, it would make keeping a long list much easier.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

koolmnbv said:


> I noticed how alot of people said this guy is usually spreading false rumors.
> 
> But maybe this is the time he could be telling the truth-- Maybe?? *crosses fingers* lol
> 
> I figured it was probably just wishful thinking but ya never know


As my husband loves to say, even a stopped clocked is right twice a day!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> In your case, they probably wouldn't be of benefit at all.
> 
> For me, yes, I keep ALL my books on the Kindle at all times. Why? First off--why give me nearly 2 gigs of storage & then expect me not to use it? Secondly, I'm a voracious re-reader. When I'm looking for something to read, I'll usually look at the current inventory first. When that inventory is on Amazon's servers, I'm subject to the whims of whether or not the wireless service is working where I am. If I'm at home, it's a non issue, but when I was at my in laws last month, we had NO service in the house, and there was a literal blizzard outside. I've also been in public places where the connection was sketchy at best. I don't want to have to carry a laptop with me to add books to the K2 from my own backup files. And the biggest reason of all is that this is WHY I bought a Kindle in the first place--to have my library at my fingertips & with me at all times in a lightweight, portable package.
> 
> For me, folders are a no brainer, because even at 100+ books, it's already a pain to find what I'm looking for. It will only get worse from here.


You're right, VictoriaP. To be stuck somewhere without a book would be a nightmare for me too. That hasn't happened to me yet but, now that you mention it, I can see situations where that could happen. For instance, on a cruise (next year), I would want to load up my books before I left and a system to organize them would be nice.


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

suicidepact said:


> A bit further down the original poster says that the 'groupings' would also be for the K1 as well. All this of course is taken with a grain of salt. One question for me and others who haven't owned their Kindles for that long: has Amazon ever released a new feature this big within a firmware update? Or generally do the features for the respective Kindles remain unchanged through their product cycles?


When the K2 came out, there was an update to the K1. It added image zooming and a few other minor features, so there is a _slight _ possibility that they might update a K1 feature or two in the future.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Xopher said:


> When the K2 came out, there was an update to the K1. It added image zooming and a few other minor features, so there is a _slight _ possibility that they might update a K1 feature or two in the future.


The K1 has imagine zooming? 

How does that work? I have a K1 and have never used image zooming...


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

KindleMom said:


> The K1 has imagine zooming?
> 
> How does that work? I have a K1 and have never used image zooming...


Scroll to an image within the page, click the scroll wheel - it blows the picture up, without the 5-way controller K2 has there isn't a way to navigate within sections of a picture, but it is kind of a neat feature.


----------



## WaltC (Dec 4, 2008)

DD said:


> ... but I've never understood the need for folders. Could someone explain to me how we would use them?


There are a couple of different ways I tend to think about the folders issue:

- Can you imagine trying to work on a PC without having folder support? It can be done-- give us long enough file names & everyone could cobble something together. Long, long ago in early DOS days they didn't have folders. It didn't take them long to figure out that they needed to add it & if they hadn't DOS/Windows would have not survived to this day.

- "A cluttered desk is a cluttered mind"-- My physical desk tops are way more cluttered than most, but still I have my limits. After my desk gets too cluttered I have to reorganize it or else I can't even think straight (with me I think it's one of those right-brained, left-brained things). On the Kindle I start to feel that way after a couple of screens worth of listings (and I do like to keep all of my books on the kindle).

- I don't know about others, but I make heavy use of folders in my email program (thunderbird). I'm a pack rat-- there's no telling when something will come in handy later. I have folders with topical names, genre names, sender names, year names, etc. Over the years I've saved thousands of emails & every now and then I need to find one. My goal is to someday have thousands of books saved in my ebook reader as well! ;-)


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Walt - love your avatar - and title "resident grump" altho I do know a few others on kindleboards that would probably fit better


----------



## Solarraven (Dec 25, 2008)

I have quite a few books on my kindle that comprise a sort of mobile reference library.Even though i might delete books that I have read from my kindle I have many I consult as need arises.  I would love to be able to sort  by topic area, some books in different categories have simular titles .
I cannot always remember offhand what category a book falls into


----------



## WaltC (Dec 4, 2008)

Anju No. 469 said:


> Walt - love your avatar - and title "resident grump" altho I do know a few others on kindleboards that would probably fit better


Thanks-- lots of fangs & something you'd think twice about poking a stick at-- you mean there's worse things around than that?

Great location, by the way. It seems like a great place to be though I haven't been to that part of MX-- I hope the limonadas are good.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

would be interesting


----------



## artsandhistoryfan (Feb 7, 2009)

There COULD be some truth to this particular rumor because the person ('s') prides him/herself on knowing things in connection with "Lab 126" that does the development work on the Kindles and seems extremely bitter over the Kindle 1 being so razzed for its 'retro' appearance and insists that it is more ergonomically sound and just despises the K2.

  Sounds like a disgruntled former staffer who was partly responsible for that design and who now takes pride in knowing anyone still at the Lab.  The thinking of that person is very rigid and s/he is always predicting dire consequences if your treatment of the Kindle isn't pure enough (you add things to it).  

  I don't find 's' nearly as irritating as that forever heavily-rolling ball of negative energy ('S') who loves to denigrate 's' with all kinds of ad hominum super attacks, including saying that 's' is unware of how ill s/he is.  I consider that beyond the pale and customer service should stop that.  'S' talks about his jobless situation and so he has nothing better to do, he says, then sit there on the forums - but that negative force is hard to take.  One can disagree with the thoughts on the Kindle but this is really far too personal, and the reason for it is transparent.  

  It isn't typical of those forums, which I enjoy -- lots of good people there.


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

I just think it's disingenuous for him to "pride" himself/herself on knowing anything when you've deservedly earned your reputation in an entire community as one who intentionally spreads rumor and gossip just to stir up trouble. If this person suddenly wants to start spreading truths, how about apologizing for all the mess he/she started first?

It's always possible the folder rumor is true, and it even sounds plausible. But if I had a reputation for lying, I'd address that first before I started asserting that this particular thing was true.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Anyone know the story of the "boy who cried 'wolf'".  yeah. . . . .I think maybe that applies.  

I was on a softball team once and this one guy didn't hit very well; the sort for whom the opposing team calls "outfield in" when he comes up to bat.  One time he connected smack in the sweet spot of the bat and ended up with an inside-the-park home run.  The outfield was a little too far in. . . of course our whole team was really excited for him but his only response was, "well, even a blind squirrel finds a nut once in a while."  

Here's hoping this squirrel has found an actual nut. . . . .


----------



## artsandhistoryfan (Feb 7, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> ... but his only response was, "well, even a blind squirrel finds a nut once in a while."


The initials for the nut searcher are interesting!



> Here's hoping this squirrel has found an actual nut. . . . .


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

On reflection, I think I'd rather have tags than folders. That way a given book could be sorted both by "read" or "unread" status, and also tagged by author or subject.

Boo to folders! Yay to tags!

The ability to archive stuff is great, but only works on books from Amazon. I have a lot of books from *ahem* other sources as well, and my only option to keep my number of screens down is to delete them after reading 

Since the Kindle *can* hold so much, I kind of want it to. The lack of any organization precludes it for me.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

I would like tagged books too. I can not reach the archive via WN so keep most items on Kindle


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Anyone know the story of the "boy who cried 'wolf'". yeah. . . . .I think maybe that applies.
> 
> I was on a softball team once and this one guy didn't hit very well; the sort for whom the opposing team calls "outfield in" when he comes up to bat. One time he connected smack in the sweet spot of the bat and ended up with an inside-the-park home run. The outfield was a little too far in. . . of course our whole team was really excited for him but his only response was, "well, even a blind squirrel finds a nut once in a while."
> 
> Here's hoping this squirrel has found an actual nut. . . . .


I agree, that's what Im hoping happens here!


----------



## artsandhistoryfan (Feb 7, 2009)

koolmnbv said:


> I agree, that's what Im hoping happens here!


But if we get those folders, and they're called 'groupings'... it'll be an indication that
the squirrel was not totally blind


----------



## mwb (Dec 5, 2008)

akjak said:


> On reflection, I think I'd rather have tags than folders. That way a given book could be sorted both by "read" or "unread" status, and also tagged by author or subject.
> 
> Boo to folders! Yay to tags!


Yup, me too. I've long advocated tags here instead of folders.

In lieu of that I tend sort by most recent and then try to keep the things I'm most interested in within the first couple of pages (out of the 49 pages I currently have.)


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

artsandhistoryfan said:


> The initials for the nut searcher are interesting!


Forgive my ignorance, but what makes his initials interesting?


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

The initials are actually smc. (simple mind control?)


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

Touchee..nice one, although I still hope that there's a chance that he (or she) is right.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

mwb said:


> ...out of the 49 pages I currently have...


mwb - that is very impressive!


----------



## artsandhistoryfan (Feb 7, 2009)

suicidepact said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but what makes his initials interesting?


The nut searcher, in Anne's case, was 'blind squirrel'

;-)


----------



## artsandhistoryfan (Feb 7, 2009)

mwb said:


> Yup, me too. I've long advocated tags here instead of folders.
> 
> In lieu of that I tend sort by most recent and then try to keep the things I'm most interested in within the first couple of pages (out of the 49 pages I currently have.)


 After watching a thread with 'lg' and with Bufo Calvin and with a request from someone that the workaround recommended by both of them be findable somewhere, I made an entry for that 'tag' workaround.

It had been recommended by Amazon's Customer Service Representatives in writing in their own topic-thread at the Amazon forum.

I've seen 'lg' propose it and I think she's here too, no? Anyway, the write-up explaining how it works
(as written by Customer Service, after seeing posts by lg and bufo, and with a couple of comments from me) is at 
http://tinyurl.com/folder-tags

Many here are familiar with the idea, but there are new members all the time.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

WaltC said:


> - Can you imagine trying to work on a PC without having folder support? It can be done-- give us long enough file names & everyone could cobble something together. *Long, long ago in early DOS days they didn't have folders.* It didn't take them long to figure out that they needed to add it & if they hadn't DOS/Windows would have not survived to this day.


Maybe not, but there were DOS directories and subdirectories and sub-subdirectories, which worked pretty well for organizing stuff... and surely whatever software the Kindle uses is more advanced than that was!!


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

artsandhistoryfan said:


> The nut searcher, in Anne's case, was 'blind squirrel'
> 
> ;-)
> 
> Oops, sorry, not following the thread too closely I guess.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

artsandhistoryfan said:


> But if we get those folders, and they're called 'groupings'... it'll be an indication that
> the squirrel was not totally blind


Yes exactly!! I'm hoping the 'squirrel' has at least a small amount of vision!!


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

artsandhistoryfan said:


> After watching a thread with 'lg' and with Bufo Calvin and with a request from someone that the workaround recommended by both of them be findable somewhere, I made an entry for that 'tag' workaround.
> 
> It had been recommended by Amazon's Customer Service Representatives in writing in their own topic-thread at the Amazon forum.
> 
> ...


I like this workaround for tags, and I'm glad they came up with it because something is better than nothing!

My main thing is I'd like to cut down on some of my homepage screens and with tags I still have all the books laying there on all the pages taking up homescreens. With folders It could be cut down to only a few screens with several different category folders. Then within all the folders could be specialized tags...thats my dream organization method anyway....maybe someday!

But for now thank you so much for this workaround!


----------



## artsandhistoryfan (Feb 7, 2009)

koolmnbv said:


> I like this workaround for tags, and I'm glad they came up with it because something is better than nothing!
> 
> My main thing is I'd like to cut down on some of my homepage screens and with tags I still have all the books laying there on all the pages taking up homescreens. With folders It could be cut down to only a few screens with several different category folders. Then within all the folders could be specialized tags...thats my dream organization method anyway....maybe someday! ...


 You said exactly what I was feeling! I'd love to have a top 'root' page of only a few categories and then go wherever I want (similar to how Amazon store manages and shows us their categories  You'd think they do understand the need but just haven't allocated the time or resources.

On the other hand, refinements like this don't make the news and stimulate sales. It's always got to be new and 'revolutionary' to bring in the $. I sure hope blind squirrel is close to the truth this time.


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

I agree with koolmnbv, I'd like to have a few folders on my home page, at least 'subscriptions', 'music/Audible' 'personal docs' and then use tags within at the very least. I feel that most computer users have become used to the idea of 'nested' folders and I tend compartmentalize in that way as well (since DOS as a matter of fact.) I would prefer this way over five pages of books with the too few options that there are now to organize them.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

artsandhistoryfan said:


> On the other hand, refinements like this don't make the news and stimulate sales. It's always got to be new and 'revolutionary' to bring in the $.


If they offered folders (under whatever name) as an upgrade, and charged for the upgrade like any other computer software, I'm sure many of us would be willing to pay for that convenience.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> If they offered folders (under whatever name) as an upgrade, and charged for the upgrade like any other computer software, I'm sure many of us would be willing to pay for that convenience.


I'm In! How much?? Do they want paypal or can I just use one click LOL


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

Has Amazon released big o.s. updates via firmware patches ever? I'm new so I'm curious. I don't know if there have ever been any significant updates to any Kindle o.s. that has been rolled out this way, or so have the updates really been just minor stuff?

The passion Trekker feels about paying for a (theoretical) upgrade is understandable IMHO, as I own an iPod Touch and after being told I would have to pay for an upgrade that iPhone users didn't for the second time, I stopped paying for upgrades. Now I also have a Blackberry Storm.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Trekker said:


> I would not pay them a nickel for something that should have already been included. The price of the Kindle isn't cheap and should have folders already included, especially when Amazon uses the 1500 book capability as a selling point.
> 
> Amazon is a multi-billion dollar company and to suggest they charge us additional fees for their lack of foresight (or common sense) conjures up images of burning someone (at amazon) at the stake, at least in my mind.


Oh, I agree with you that it _should_ have been included! But since it wasn't, if the choice were either 
a) they do nothing about it until version 19 of the Kindle, or
b) they develop folders and then offer us a software upgrade at some not-too-greedy price,
I'd definitely prefer choice (b), and I suspect quite a few Kindlers would.

Now, all this may be unfair -- I don't know anything about how the Kindle's software is structured, and so it may just not be technically possible to add that feature at this point. Granted that they should have thought about the issue during development, but that's another matter....


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Oh, I agree with you that it _should_ have been included! But since it wasn't, if the choice were either
> a) they do nothing about it until version 19 of the Kindle, or
> b) they develop folders and then offer us a software upgrade at some not-too-greedy price,
> I'd definitely prefer choice (b), and I suspect quite a few Kindlers would.
> ...


I would also gladly take option B!

I don't know anything about the software either but it seems highly unlikely that folders just CAN'T be currently done, I refuse to believe it!

I will cling to all shreds of hope and optimism!


----------



## artsandhistoryfan (Feb 7, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> If they offered folders (under whatever name) as an upgrade, and charged for the upgrade like any other computer software, I'm sure many of us would be willing to pay for that convenience.


 Amazon doesn't seem very into conditionally-based firmware updates or processes.

They'd have to do a different firmware update or have a flag in an update that allows it to be used only when the person has paid for a certain feature, leading to all kinds of conditional programming within the update and lots of possible bugs.

Personally, I wouldn't pay for an update that should be part of an e-reader's basic function... but that's just me.

It becomes a trend-setter for the vendor and I don't want that.

And when you realize that DX owners have paid $489 for the unit, $50 for the Amazon cover, and possibly $109 for the 2-yr warranty (1-yr extended), for a total of $648, paying for updates won't be high or a positive thought on owners' minds. They should hope we have the units, enjoy them, and will keep buying books.

For the warranty, by the way, the cost is so high and the breakage so easy where glass is involved, I imagine people will buy it or the squaretrade.com offering. Has anyone found out how much the latter would be for a $489 item?


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

artsandhistoryfan said:


> It becomes a trend-setter for the vendor and I don't want that.
> 
> And when you realize that DX owners have paid $489 for the unit, $50 for the Amazon cover, and possibly $109 for the 2-yr warranty (1-yr extended), for a total of $648, paying for updates won't be high or a positive thought on owners' minds. They should hope we have the units, enjoy them, and will keep buying books.


This is true, and something I hadn't considered. If they charged us for folder upgrades what is to stop them from charging for each and every other upgrade. Amazon could just figure if we REALLY WANT it THAT BAD then we can pay for it!

I can't imagine owning a dx with so much storage and memory and using it for textbooks etc. with no folders or organization method available!


----------



## WaltC (Dec 4, 2008)

Trekker said:


> I would not pay them a nickel for something that should have already been included.


I very much agree. Folders (or tags, grouping, whatever) is a basic capability that should have been there from day 1. For that reason, I'm totally convinced that _eventually_ Amazon will offer the capability (yesterday, wouldn't be too soon) since their competitors will take advantage of the feature gap if Amazon doesn't plug it first. The only question in my mind is whether Amazon is going to be a leader in this, or a follower. Folders (etc.) are such a critical, basic capability-- like buying a car and finding out that it doesn't come with car seats-- that one has to ask, if they can't deliver that then how are they going to keep up with the next 10 hot ebook-reader features that come along later.

From my POV, Amazon offers only one key advantage over the other ebook-reader suppliers-- a large portfolio of current ebook material. (I like whispernet, but I'd be 99% as happy with WIFI.) That's a pretty thin competitive lead to be counting on when you're carrying around a feature gap vs. the competition. (By feature gap, I'm not just referring to folders (etc.), but also things like native PDF support, including PDF reflow handling like the Sony reader has.)


----------



## webhill (Feb 12, 2009)

DD said:


> Man, those people are mean over there!
> 
> I know none of you will flame me for asking this because you are all so nice, but I've never understood the need for folders. Could someone explain to me how we would use them?


I don't know how you would use them 
I know how I would use them!

1. to separate personal files from actual books. I keep non-amazon content on my K2 for ease of use (I don't want to delete it and then need it when I'm away from my computer and can't easily re-transfer it via USB!), but that's several pages of books, work-related files, journal articles and such right there clogging up my screen.

2. to separate by genre or purpose. I am typically reading two "bedtime for kids" books (at least - sometimes three) to my kids at once, and then I have my own in-progress novel and my own in-progress non-fiction and my own book-club book, let's say. I'd like to be able to put everything that's "in progress" into a folder.

3. pursuant to number 2, if I am going to a book club meeting, I may have 8-10 samples on my K2 which are there for the purpose of sharing with the club to discuss what our next book will be. I would like to have those grouped separately. In fact, I would love a special "sample" folder or category to keep samples from cluttering up the home screen in general. I do like to keep a lot (maybe 30) of samples on the K2 so I always have something to browse in a pinch, as well as having something to choose from when it's time to pick my next read.

4. to group books in a series together. I have a lot of series I'm reading on my K2, ranging from three to 10 books per! I wish I could keep them in their own separate folders. It is hard sometimes to keep track of books in a series if they are titled along the lines of "Apple," "Pear," and "Grapes," as opposed to "Fruit One," "Fruit Two," and "Fruit Three," *especially* if the series' author has also written books which are *not* in the series - for example, "Pomegranate" as opposed to "Standalone Book by Fruitloving Author." See what I mean? If I could put Apple, Pear, and Grapes into a folder, I wouldn't have such a hard time when I finished Apple trying to figure out what book is next.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I would love to keep more books on my Kindle but without a way to sort them it is too cumbersom. I would love to have:

Folders for genres (Sci Fi, Fantasy, Fiction, Biographies, Non-Fiction, Romance)
A folder for books I really want to read. I would like to keep my top 5-10 books in there.
A folder for personal documents
A folder for Non-Amazon books that I have completed


----------



## Abouna (Apr 24, 2009)

Nothing really to add, just thought I'd chime in and say YES I want folders!  My main use would be to separate my books from my personal items (I am using the K2 for church services which is very handy!).


----------



## jazzi (May 4, 2009)

I hope to create a reference library comprised of PDF files on my DX.  In a perfect world, most of the files would be contained in possibly a dozen subject areas.  Folders, for my purposes, would be fantastic!


----------



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

I want a folder for series! I have several and ugh, they're all over the place!


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

So basically this rumor has been shot down now.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

webhill said:


> I don't know how you would use them
> I know how I would use them!
> 
> 1. to separate personal files from actual books. I keep non-amazon content on my K2 for ease of use (I don't want to delete it and then need it when I'm away from my computer and can't easily re-transfer it via USB!), but that's several pages of books, work-related files, journal articles and such right there clogging up my screen.
> ...


Very good analysis of folders! You've got me thinking. I could see some of those uses, especially the series thing.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

I think more than folders I'd want tags. Tags would likely be easier to implement (since there's already support for some metadata in the documents, ie bookmarks, notes, clippings), and would allow you to organize things even better.

For instance, when reading a series, you could tag a book "[Series Name] 1", and also "Read" or "To be read". If you had folders, you could only put a book into once "category", ie you put a book in a "Read" folder, you wouldn't ALSO be able to drop that same book into the "[Series Name]" folder.

That's why I say TAGS! Not folders!


----------



## Rhiathame (Mar 12, 2009)

I also would like folders to be able to put books that are in a series in one folder. I would also like to be able to put books that I have finished but are not from Amazon (such as my books from Baen) into them. I would love to put samples in a folder and have a folder for books that I started but just couldn't finish but I don't want to put in archive yet. I have 20 or so pages of books and it would be nice to organize them.


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

DD said:


> Man, those people are mean over there!
> 
> I know none of you will flame me for asking this because you are all so nice, but I've never understood the need for folders. Could someone explain to me how we would use them?
> 
> ...


I'm going to have to try that achieve thing. This isn't the first time I've heard this, I just never paid attention before. Mine is way too cluttered with books and samples.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

akjak said:


> I think more than folders I'd want tags. Tags would likely be easier to implement (since there's already support for some metadata in the documents, ie bookmarks, notes, clippings), and would allow you to organize things even better.
> 
> For instance, when reading a series, you could tag a book "[Series Name] 1", and also "Read" or "To be read". If you had folders, you could only put a book into once "category", ie you put a book in a "Read" folder, you wouldn't ALSO be able to drop that same book into the "[Series Name]" folder.
> 
> That's why I say TAGS! Not folders!


I agree 100%.


----------



## poo (May 19, 2009)

i got my toe's crossed lol!


----------



## L.Canton (Jan 21, 2009)

I would definitely be thrilled to see folders added, and I think most everyone else would agree with that sentiment. I'm sure they could add it in via a software update, it's just a matter of making it practical.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I vote someone jailbreak the Kindle and give us folders, tags and that slick TTS program with the different accents. 


anyone?


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Rasputina said:


> I vote someone jailbreak the Kindle and give us folders, tags and that slick TTS program with the different accents.
> 
> anyone?


I'm with you on this! Now I would love to be the volunteer. Except for the fact that it took me a good long while to use the screen saver hack and that was with step-by-step instructions. But I am still hoping someone else (someone much smarter than me) comes up with something.

I'm also still keeping the faith that Amazon will maybe hook us up 1 of these days.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Folders would be sweet.  They should release a patch with this update for all Kindles, and not be greedy


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

Interesting thought on jailbreaking the Kindle. I have no experience coding, nor the time to learn, but I would still like to know how. If I were to upgrade to a DX, I would even volunteer to 'guinea pig' a Kindle for the cause. But I'm there right now.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

to quote cs:


> Would suck if K1 users are left out in the cold when there's no reason we should be.


That's for sure. *I kept my K1 because K2 didn't have folders!! * 
(Plus I like the removable battery and SD card slot)


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

Well, it's officially the eve of the release of the Kindle, is it not? Any news on the folders? Or are there are firmware updates? I'm in the U.K. right now so no WhisperNet to check just to make sure. Not as if I really expect there to be one, I'm just curious.


----------



## Abouna (Apr 24, 2009)

Doesn't Calibre solve the folder problem?  I've not used it yet which is why I'm asking.


----------



## Tranquil Ape (Mar 19, 2009)

I've used Calibre a little bit... doesnt really solve the folder issue...  it is a nice way to organize your books if you have alot of them though...


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Calibre can organize your books on your computer, but it doesn't help if you still want them all on the Kindle.


----------



## Abouna (Apr 24, 2009)

marianner said:


> Calibre can organize your books on your computer, but it doesn't help if you still want them all on the Kindle.


Yeah, I think I just figured that out this morning! Kinda of makes the Calibre useless for me.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I only use caliber for my iphone stanza app. For that it's great. The tags are very useful as are the folders. I have my personal cookbook on there and just used it to start tonights dinner going.

It's basically useless for kindle though. At least IMO.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

They would have announced the folders with the release of the DX if it had folders. It is one feature that people have been clamoring for.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

ProfCrash said:


> They would have announced the folders with the release of the DX if it had folders. It is one feature that people have been clamoring for.


I agree, so now that DX has came out and shipped etc. Here we all are still with no folders.


----------



## jazzi (May 4, 2009)

I can't program for squat, but can it really be that hard to do that Amazon can't get it done?


----------

